# Tack Review: Black Country Saddles



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Alright, about time I did one of these threads. When I was looking for a saddle and contemplating a Black Country, I really liked reading all the reviews, so I suppose I should add my own. 
I purchased my first BC in December 2012. It only took about 4 weeks to get it in, even though I changed my mind a bit en route. I ordered a Ricochet/Quantum hybrid, as the Ricochet basic tree fit my horse best, and I liked the flatter seat of the Quantum, and BC was willing to accommodate. I got the Vintage leather for the flaps, and the Reverse Doe for the seat/knee, both in Havana brown. I had read that the Havana brown was really dark, but I was quite happy with it - it was not close to black like I was fearing. As the finishing touch, I asked them to do hunter green piping, which they obliged me with. Very subtle and yet just a touch of "me." 










I've sold the horse that it was made for, and of course it doesn't fit my up'n'comer, luckily the retailer is willing to trade it in for a saddle that (hopefully) fits the new pony. 
The new saddle is a Ricochet in Oakbark with gold (yellow?) piping. I think it's quite sharp! I believe it has Vintage flaps with Reverse Doe or Scrumph seat/knee rolls.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

There are 6 reviews on this impartial site, they all are highly rated

Dressage Saddles


.


----------

